# Hands of a Farmer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking at those hands make me think of that song the judds done daddy's hands.
They also remind my of my granddads hands.brings back a lot of great memories.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Daddy's hands is a fine song. With tax time so recent and ongoing, i saw the hands and was reminded of the song-Work your fingers to the bond and waddaya have-bony fingers
73, Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea you got that right if not for uncle Sam taking his part I could f2f I pretty good.


----------

